# Baskets for Sage DB



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Hello

I was wondering if anyone has tried a VST on Sage DB's portafilter? What is your dosage for one latte/flat white? (seriously, what's the difference between flat white and latte? I thought flat white is australian for latte?)

I can use a commercial 18g and 21g but have to remove the spring inside portafilter. It fits but doesn't really hold it tight. I just have to remember to fish the baskets out of the knockbox! Ever since I upgraded to a DB from Gaggia Classic, I'm beginning to question my dosage. I'm used to 18g in, 27/30g (depending on beans) out and in 27-30 seconds for just one latte. With Sage's double basket, it's 20g/21g but it's very very strong and I think it's best for making two 6-8oz latte. Tried 12g on the single basket and i find it weak. I can't add more than 12g on the sage's single basket as the basket is too small. If I put 18g on sage's double basket, the flow is too fast.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Put 18g in the Sage basket and grind finer


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

flat whites explained: http://sprudge.com/things-flat-white-people-like-an-explainer-68930.html

I was assuming VST work with a Sage DB PF, picking one up Saturday and already have VST baskets so I'll confirm for myself soon anyway. What do you mean by "a commercial" 18 and 21g? (use a commercial 18g and 21g but have to remove the spring inside portafilter)?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I recall one review on here that said the Sage double basket supplied with the DB was one of the best quality they had seen and was virtually indistinguishable from a VST.

I dose 18g with no issues. Follow jeebsy's advice.

VST do indeed fit the Sage PF


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

An hour ago, my eureka mignon finally arrived! Was using iberital mc2 previously but couldn't find the happy medium. Anyway, as suggested by jeebsy and using a better grinder, I'm finally able to dose at 18g! Yay.

I'm currently reading the manual of mignon and it says not to use machine barefoot .... Excuse my flippers.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Even the VST 22g basket will fit the standard SDB portafilter


----------



## callumw (Dec 31, 2014)

I switched to VST baskets pretty quickly.

Had issues initially with the stock baskets. Nothing wrong with them I'm sure, just me adjusting from a different setup to the DB and 58mm portafilters and a long overdue strip, clean and recalibration of my Vario messing things up.

Switched to 20 and 22g VST baskets at the same time as ironing all that out, so I stuck with what worked at that time.

I never have an issue except when beans get to the end of their life and their tolerance for brewing narrows.

Flat whites are a 2:1 ratio of milk to espresso.

It's normally a 6oz drink, so 4oz textured milk and 2oz double espresso.

Latte is 3:1 or more, but to be honest you're in control of how milky you fancy having it on any given day, so there are no rules on personal preference









Just call it a HillTopBrews Special


----------

